# Lizards



## snakesat (Mar 29, 2008)

Thought the viewers might like these. Collared Lizards from WMWR (Wichita Mountains Wildlife Refuge)


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice! I never could get the lizards in California to let me near them. What lens and camera are you using?


----------



## snakesat (Mar 29, 2008)

thx, Nikon D50/70-300 vr


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful, I'm jealous. I've searched high and low for these and never have seen one in the wild.


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

really cool! thanks!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice shots! I love lizards, as both pets and wildlife.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I saw an eastern fence lizard (Sceloporus undulatus) for the first time in my life yesterday. (I'm from the west, so its not too surprising)


----------



## Ahlian (Jun 25, 2013)

These look so cute for me , at first site it seems to me Chameleon but after saw it deeply i realize that it is an Lizard.


----------



## Ronsmith (Jun 8, 2013)

thats really beautiful creativity of god and photographer. what breed of lizard is this? and where it is found in world?


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful lizards! Many of the lizards native to the US are extremely good looking animals.


----------

